#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Configuração AirOS - Manual com detalhes sobre AirOS com RocketM modo Access Point

## Nks

Bom aqui vai alguns detalhes sobre a configuração do AirOS. Como está resumido, apenas falarei sobre a opção WIRELESS e ADVANCED.
Então começando por WIRELESS:

Lembrando que tudo que esta aqui, foi retirado do google, wikipedia, manual do AirOS e ate mesmo do under-linux.org, então se alguém ler o que já escreveu em post anterior, não se assuste, é de sua autoria mesmo.
O objetivo desse post, é colher informações do tipo, como vocês estão utilizando o rocket em modo AP, e como esta configurando. Eu configurei o meu assim, de acordo com que pesquisei, porem não sei ao bem se estou certo. Gostaria que postassem os macetes ou ate mesmo as experiências já presenciadas.
*Bom então em Wireless Mode:*


Como vou utilizar modo Access Point ou Ponto de Acesso, irei selecionar a opção Access Point. Lembrado que estou utilizando um RocketM com uma BaseStation 90.
Em SSID, é o nome da rede desejada, e se slecionar o HIDE SSID, a seu nome da rede ficará oculto para todos, inclusive para outros aparelhos da linha M.
*Mode IEEE:*


Aqui por padrão, o RocketM apenas trabalha em modo A/N Mixed.
*Channel Width:*


*Canal Largura:* Esta é a largura espectral do canal de rádio. Suportado larguras espectro wireless canal: 

*5MHz* – é o espectro do canal com a largura de 5 MHz (conhecida como Taxa de modo Quarter).*10MHz* – é o espectro do canal com a largura de 10 MHz (conhecida como Taxa de modo Half).*20MHz* – é o espectro de largura do canal padrão (selecionada por padrão).*40MHz* – é o espectro do canal com a largura de 40 MHz.
*Reduzir a largura espectral fornece duas vantagens e uma desvantagem.* 

Vantagem 1: Ela vai aumentar a quantidade de canais não-sobrepostos. Isso pode permitir que redes de escala maisBenefício 2: Ela vai aumentar o PSD (densidade espectral de potência) do canal e permitir que a distância apontam para um aumento.Desvantagem: Irá reduzir throughput proporcional à redução do tamanho do canal. Então, só o modo como turbo (40MHz) aumenta as velocidades possíveis em 2x, metade do canal do espectro (10MHz), vai diminuir as velocidades possíveis em 2x.
*Channel Shifiting:*


*Channel Shifting:* opção permite que os canais especiais que têm o desvio de frequência do 802.11b padrão e canais 802.11a. Esta é uma característica Ubiquiti proprietário desenvolvido. Os benefícios são redes privadas e de segurança inerentes. Usando o canal de mudança, as redes podem instantaneamente se tornam invisíveis para os milhões de dispositivos Wi-Fi em todo o mundo. 
É como se oculta-se o SSID, porem os produtos da linha M5 da ubiquiti se enxergam, já os outros fabricantes não.
*Frequency:*


Freqüência ou Canal qual o rocket irá trafegar. Faça sempre uma varredura com o AirView, e escolha o canal mais apropriado.
*Output Power:*


Quanto menor a força, melhor o troughput e consequentemente qualidade de navegação. Procure trabalhar com 17dbm.
*Security:*


Você pode escolher um criptografia, porem não recomendo. O que recomendo é no maximo o cadastro dos MACs dos clientes apontado para essa setorial, evitando que alguém conecte “a toa”.
Ative a opção MAC ACL, e cadastre os MACs que deseja negar ou permitir, dependo do que escolher.
Bom agora no proximo post, que sera de imediato, vou colocar sobre Advanced.

Caso precisar, posso disponibilizar em pdf.

----------


## Nks

Bom agora a opção *ADVANCED*:


Aqui em Advanced eu retrato com mais detalhes as opções *RTS Threshold* e *Fragmentation Threshold* e o *Multcast Data*, logo abaixo.
*Bom em AirMax Settings:*


*AirMax:* AirMax Ubiquiti é proprietária de votação da tecnologia TDMA (Aplicável somente para o AP ou WDS Modo AP). Se AirMax é ativado, o dispositivo só aceita estações AirMax. (Disable AirMax para compatibilidade com o legado 802.11abg dispositivos). AirMax também apresenta algumas configurações avançadas autodetecção QOS.
*Obs.:* _Este guia, foi realizado no modo Access Point, por isso não falarei sobre No ACK Mode fot PtP, pois é uma utilização mais exclusiva a PtP._
*Em Advanced Wireless** Sittings**:*


*Fragmentation Threshold* (Fragmentation Length): Esta opção determina o tamanho máximo de frame que será transmitido pelo ponto de acesso. Qualquer pacote maior do que o valor definido será fragmentado e enviado em frames separados. O valor default dessa opção é 2346 bytes (o que desativa a fragmentação de pacotes, reduzindo o overhead e garantindo a melhor taxa de transmissão possível), mas é possível reduzir o valor para até 256 bytes. O problema é que frames maiores resultam em mais erros de transmissão quando há interferência, ou quando o sinal está fraco. Nessas situações, reduzir o threshold para 1024 ou mesmo 512 bytes torna a transmissão mais estável (já que reduz o volume de frames corrompidos e torna as retransmissões mais rápidas), mas, em compensação, reduz a taxa máxima de transmissão da rede.
*RTS Threshold*: Por utilizarem um meio de transmissão compartilhado, as redes wireless são susceptíveis a colisões, da mesma forma que as antigas redes com cabo coaxial. As colisões fazem com que os frames transmitidos simultaneamente sejam perdidos e as estações precisem esperar um tempo determinado antes de poderem recomeçar as transmissões. 
Para reduzir o problema, o padrão 802.11 implementa um segundo sistema de controle de colisões, o RTS/CTS, que consiste em um processo de verificação, onde o cliente envia um frame RTS (Request to Send), e aguarda o recebimento de um frame CTS (Clear to Send) antes de começar a transmitir. 
O uso do RTS/CTS praticamente elimina o problema de colisões, mas, em compensação, reduz a taxa de transferência da rede, já que passa a ser necessário transmitir dois frames adicionais para cada frame de dados.
Por default, o tamanho máximo de frame (definido na opção Fragmentation Threshold) é de 2346 bytes e o RTS Threshold é de 2347 bytes. Esta é uma forma polida de desativar o recurso, já que se o RTS Threshold é maior do que o tamanho máximo dos frames, significa que a regra nunca será aplicada.
Para ativar o RTS/CTS, você deve alterar a configuração, usando um valor mais baixo na opção RTS Threshold do que na opção Fragmentation Threshold.
Em redes com muitos clientes, sobretudo em ambientes espaçosos, onde os clientes ficam distantes entre si, o uso de um RTS Threshold de 512 bytes pode aumentar a taxa de transferência da rede (além de tornar a transmissão mais estável), já que o ganho pela redução no número de colisões costuma ser maior do que a perda introduzida pelo processo de autorização.
A pegadinha é que ativar o RTS/CTS no ponto de acesso não resolve o problema, pois faz com que ele (ponto de acesso) passe a pedir autorização antes de transmitir, em vez do contrário. Para que o TRS/CTS seja efetivo, você precisa ajustar o parâmetro na configuração *das estações* e não do ponto de acesso.
Para saberem mais sobre RTS Threshold, aessem o link abaixo, foi de lá que eu tirei toda essa informação:
Opções avançadas - Redes Wireless, parte 3: Configurando o ponto de acesso
*
Em ACK*:


*ACK Timeout:* especificar _o_ tempo de espera _ACK_. Toda vez que a estação recebe o frame de dados que envia um quadro de ACK para o AP (se erros de transmissão estão ausentes). Se a estação não recebe ACK do AP no _set timeout_ ele re-envia o quadro. O desempenho cai por causa dos muitos quadros de dados também são re-enviar, assim, se _o_ tempo de espera for muito curto ou muito longo, o resultado será má conexão e desempenho de transferência. 
Alterar o _ACK Timeout valor''vai_ mudar a _Distância_ para a distância valor apropriado para o ACK Timeout. 
*Ajuste automático* de controle permitirão à ACK Timeout recurso de auto-configuração. Se ativado, ACK Timeout valor será obtida dinamicamente usando um algoritmo semelhante ao índice conservador Algorithm (usado em airos v3.4). É muito recomendado o uso de _Auto Ajuste_ opção para 802.11n.

*Em Aggregation:*


*Agregação:* Uma parte do padrão 802.11n (ou padrão de rascunho). Ele permite o envio de vários quadros por acesso único para o meio através da combinação de quadros juntos em um quadro maior. Ele cria o quadro maior pela combinação de quadros menores com a mesma fonte física e pontos de extremidade de destino e classe de tráfego (QoS, por exemplo) em um quadro grande com um cabeçalho MAC comum.
*
Multcast:*

*Multicast:*Em redes de computadores (LAN), multcast é a entrega de uma mensagem a um GRUPO de comutadores distintas, simultaneamente em uma unica transmicao.
Multcast é frequentemente empregado em IP, em aplicações de streaming de midia e televisao pela internet.
Ou seja, como um programa de televisao on-line ou sistema de cameras, onde a msm imagem da camera, sera visto por varios outros pontos da rede, simultaneamente.
Entao no meu ponto de vista, se vc nao for utilizar o nano para cameras de circuito interno de tv, ou algum outro tipo streaming na sua rede, como tv on-line, vc nao fara u uso dessa opcao, entao o recomendado é deixar desativado.
Eu peguei essas informações no wikipedia, o mais engraçado é que apareceu logo em cima essa frase:
"Multicast" às vezes é usado incorretamente para referir a um *multiplexed broadcast*.”
Entendendo mais sobre esse “*multiplexed broadcast*”:
*Multiplexed* -> Multiplexação:
É um processo em que varios dados trafegados analogico ou digital, sao combinados em um unico sinal. Como por exemplo, na telefonia, varios telefonemas poder transferidos atraves de um fio.
Ou seja, em um Access Point Radio Base, cada radio trafega apenas em um canal, nesse canal passa dados de todos os usuarios on-line simultaneo, indiferente do seu uso, se um eh msn, outro é video... etc
*Broadcast* -> Transmitir ou radiodifusao é o processo pelo qual se transmite ou difunde determinada informacao. Em Redes de computadores, um endereco broadcast é um endereco IP, que permite que a informacao seja enviada para todas as maquinas de uma LAN.
Em relação a primeira frase já explica tudo, Multacast: “as vezes é usado incorretamente para referir a Dados Transmitidos por IP (usuário) para todas as maquinas de uma rede LAN, WAN.

*Reporting*


*Habilitar Extra Reportagem:* O recurso irá relatar informações adicionais (nome do host, por exemplo) nos quadros 802.11 gestão. Esta informação é comumente usado para identificação de sistema e relatórios de status na descoberta utilitários e sistemas operacionais Router.

_DFS:_

*Enable DFS*: isso eh bom ter ativo, ele escuta frequencia .. e muda automaticamente para uma frequencia que estiver melhor.. se esta estiver ruim ele altera para outra... no brasil se for utilizar algumas faixas de frequencia 5.1 .. 5.7 .. é obrigatorio o uso do DFS
*
Isolation*:

*Ativar Client Isolation:* Esta opção permite que os pacotes só para ser enviado a partir da rede externa e vice-verso CPE (aplicável para _AP / WDS AP_ apenas). Se o _isolamento do cliente_ está habilitado estações sem fio conectado ao AP mesmo não será capaz de interligar em ambos os dois (MAC) e camada 3 (IP) nível de camada. Isto é eficaz para as estações de associados e colegas WDS também.


Bom termina aqui a minha experiencia agora conto com a opnioes e experiencia de voces.

----------


## 1929

Uma questão a respeito de não usar criptografia mas cadastrar os Mac autorizados.
Eu nunca usei esta config, mas imagino que quando o instalador sai para instalar, já precisa saber em qual AP vai conectar. Mas às vezes em campo isso muda. 
Como contornar? Não usei, mas imagino que levar um notebook já cadastrado em todos os APs, seria uma solução.
Outro detalhe que não sei, é quantos Mac cada rádio aceita cadastrar.

----------


## wireless&cia

acompanhando!!!!

----------


## Nks

cara aqui na minha rede 2.4ghz eu nao cadastrei os macs desde o inicio, ai o que aconteceu,,, uma bagunca em relacao a mac nas setoriais, tem gente que conecta em 2, tem gente q conecta em setorial com sinal ruim,,,,, e td mais...... aqui com a rede N, vo comecar desde o inicio a cadastrar macs...... em relacao a sua pergunta, como contornar,,,,,, notebook nao tem como, pq eh o mac da antena no caso na linha ubiquiti, ja em 2.4ghz vc pode fazer isso msm, cadastra um note em tds as setoriais,,,,,,,

agora na rede N, aqui eu to fazendo assim, liga na hora da instalacao, e fala qual setorial vai ser, q eh a que esta apontada na direcao do cliente.......

----------


## Nks

> acompanhando!!!!


a minha ideia, eh fazer uma especie de manual com experiencias realizadas...... que nem sou leigo na linha N da ubiquit porem estou correndo atras de entende-la, aqui no underlinux, achei falando pouco sobre rocket em mdo Access Point, a maioria dos posts, eh sobre P2P.....

apenas podemos tratar sobre macetes sobre rede N. Aqui tbm estou usando td AirMax 1x1 com AirGrid no usuario final...... quero entregar 1mb no maximo 2mb, e 1x1 vai tranquilo...... por enquanto meu troughput do rocket ta baixo, tenho poucos usuarios pindurados,,,, se eu conseguir um troughput de 20mb com ping estavel por setorial, para mim ja esta mais q otimo........

----------


## 1929

> cara aqui na minha rede 2.4ghz eu nao cadastrei os macs desde o inicio, ai o que aconteceu,,, uma bagunca em relacao a mac nas setoriais, tem gente que conecta em 2, tem gente q conecta em setorial com sinal ruim,,,,, e td mais...... aqui com a rede N, vo comecar desde o inicio a cadastrar macs...... em relacao a sua pergunta, como contornar,,,,,, notebook nao tem como, pq eh o mac da antena no caso na linha ubiquiti, ja em 2.4ghz vc pode fazer isso msm, cadastra um note em tds as setoriais,,,,,,,
> 
> agora na rede N, aqui eu to fazendo assim, liga na hora da instalacao, e fala qual setorial vai ser, q eh a que esta apontada na direcao do cliente.......


isso pode ter acontecido porque devem estar todos com o mesmo ssid.
Daí fica pulando mesmo.

----------


## Nks

> isso pode ter acontecido porque devem estar todos com o mesmo ssid.
> Daí fica pulando mesmo.


Pior que nao!!! Nao uso com o mesmo SSID os paineis!! É no profile do cliente msm, ou é cliente que conecta na outra rede, pq em um momendo de pico ou troughput maximo no cartao, ele resolveu mudar de setorial!!! Isso parece bom, mais nao eh pq dessa maneira vc nao tem um controle exato de usuarios por setorial, por isso que eu vou fazer cadastro de mac desde o inicio agora!!!

----------


## 1929

> Pior que nao!!! Nao uso com o mesmo SSID os paineis!! É no profile do cliente msm, ou é cliente que conecta na outra rede, pq em um momendo de pico ou troughput maximo no cartao, ele resolveu mudar de setorial!!! Isso parece bom, mais nao eh pq dessa maneira vc nao tem um controle exato de usuarios por setorial, por isso que eu vou fazer cadastro de mac desde o inicio agora!!!


Tá mas como ele vai pular de rádio se o SSID é diferente?
Voce usa nos clientes rádios configurados como cliente ISP, ou seja roteados?

----------


## Nks

Ele pula do radio, pq o cidadao poe pra conectar em outra rede e nao sei como vai para no profile do programa da placa tbm. Ai o que acontece, ele fica variando conforme o sinal estiver melhor entre as duas do profile! Mais isso é em placa PCI Edimax no Windows XP ou 7, em rede 2.4Ghz, e nao no AirMax ubiquiti.

No ubiquiti to usando o cliente ja roteado, via pppoe, mais to com intensao de deixar em bridge e usar um autenticador pppoe no cliente, nao sei ainda.
Eu uso servidor de pppoe na torre, conversando via RADIUS com o meu sistema administrativo, que é o myauth3.

----------


## 1929

> Ele pula do radio, pq o cidadao poe pra conectar em outra rede e nao sei como vai para no profile do programa da placa tbm. Ai o que acontece, ele fica variando conforme o sinal estiver melhor entre as duas do profile! Mais isso é em placa PCI Edimax no Windows XP ou 7, em rede 2.4Ghz, e nao no AirMax ubiquiti.
> 
> No ubiquiti to usando o cliente ja roteado, via pppoe, mais to com intensao de deixar em bridge e usar um autenticador pppoe no cliente, nao sei ainda.
> Eu uso servidor de pppoe na torre, conversando via RADIUS com o meu sistema administrativo, que é o myauth3.


Entendi, eu já estava desconfiando que seria usb ou placa pci.
Isso também pode acontecer quando o cliente é notebook e pega direto da torre sem ter rádio na casa dele. Tenho alguns clientes que são assim.
É um saco, porque eles ficam trocando mesmo de profile. Daí a gente vai lá e limpa tudo e deixa só uma rede preferencial. Mas eles teimam e scanear a rede e acabam criando outros profiles.

----------


## Nks

exatamente, aqui tbm acontece, as vezes entro na minha rb, e vejo o ACK,,,, ai eu tenho um script do alexandrecorrea q reboota os ACK de acordo do tempo que vc que, aqui eu coloco de 3 em 3 minutos... isso ajuda muito, mais ai eu vejo um ack alto, ai quando vou ver nem eh usuari nenhum deve ser algum note por ali, mais nem tem ip cadastrado, pq la na opcao last ip do mikrotik ta em branco!!!

bom, mais voltando ao assundo do airmax, como eh soh vc que esta interagindo aqui!! hehehe... vc esta utilizando BaseStation ai com o RocketM?? se tiver me conte algo sobre,,, configuracao, troughput se eh td isso msm em modo AP?
abracos

----------


## zeusnet

BOA...

Alguém teria um manual do airOS M5

----------


## skywalker

Venho aqui para lhe agradecer por esse tópico pois a sua dúvida era a minha dúvida e reforço a necessidade de ampliar o fórum quaisquer dúvida postem não fiquem aguardando igual eu fiz ! o equipamento era diferente e a distancia um pouco menor ! uso 2 nano5 em ptp e tentava passar 20mb da NetVirtua para minha casa, só passava 15mb pois estava em 10mhz indo a 24 de output ! aumentei para 54 e troquei o channel width muito obrigado por todos os que postaram nesse topico !

----------


## Nks

> BOA...
> 
> Alguém teria um manual do airOS M5


Bom segue ai em baixo o manual em ingles para voce, desculpe a demora! nao visitava esse topico a um certo tempo.


No site da ubnt, tem com AirOS mais recente. Qualquer coisa poste ai, que se eu poder te ajudar, te ajudarei.

----------


## Nks

> Venho aqui para lhe agradecer por esse tópico pois a sua dúvida era a minha dúvida e reforço a necessidade de ampliar o fórum quaisquer dúvida postem não fiquem aguardando igual eu fiz ! o equipamento era diferente e a distancia um pouco menor ! uso 2 nano5 em ptp e tentava passar 20mb da NetVirtua para minha casa, só passava 15mb pois estava em 10mhz indo a 24 de output ! aumentei para 54 e troquei o channel width muito obrigado por todos os que postaram nesse topico !


Opa, fico muito contente em ter te ajudado. Só lhe pesso se nao for de mais, ja que te ajudou, em clicar na estrelinha ai abaixo, me agradecendo!!

Abracos.

----------


## 3sinternet

tenho 2 duvidas pra quem ja usa os rockets em PTMP. 
1º no que diz respeito a cadastramento do mac de cliente novo na rede. como o rocket se comporta, no mikrotik a gente consegue cadastrar o cliente no acess-list de fomra rapida e sem derubar os demais clientes online, é possivel isso nos rocket? ou seja, quando a gente cadastra um novo mac no "access-list" do rocket os demais clientes continuam navegando normalmente ou é preciso ser feito algum reboot pro cadastro ser finalizado.
2º eu gostaria de saber ser é possivel usar rockets m5 com basestation na torre e nos clientes a linha M tbm, mas com o controle no meu server PC/MK como ja faço hj.

minha estrutura atual:
RB750(LB)>>PC/MK HOTSPOT/FIREWALL EM PARALELO COM MK-AUTH >> SWITCH>> RB´S EM BRIDGE NAS TORRES COM HYPERLINK H 90º 14DBI.

tudo funcionando perfeitamente , porem sinto a necessidade de oferecer planos maiores que 300k pros meus clientes.

----------


## Nks

Boa tarde 3sinternet, bom vou ser breve nas respostas.
1) sim tem como vc cadastrar os MACs dos clientes, porem ate na versao que teste que era a 5.3, na hora de cadastrar um novo mac, era preciso reiniciar a rocket, dessa maneira ela derruba tds e depois volta. Pode ser que em firmwares futuros, isso seja resolvido, pois no proprio mkt, tem versoes que ele derruba tbm a estacao.

2) com certeza, o controle é inteiramente feito no seu server. Vc pode fazer um controle tbm pelo firmware da antena da linha M no seu cliente, tipo vc limita o TX e RX dele. Porem se ele resetar a antena e reconfigurar sem o limite, a banda dele vai ficar ilimitada, entao eu recomendo por enquanto vc usar um controle no servidor ou mkt mesmo.

Em relacao a sua estrutura de rede, vai funcionar sim, porem eu recomendo vc utilizar servico de PPPoE pois alem de ser seguro, pratico e eficiente, ele tbm evita dos clientes se enxergarem. Ai no caso de utilizar uma estrutura PPPoE vc vai ter que mudar algumas coisas na sua estrutura atual.

Espero ter ajudado, abracos.

----------


## 3sinternet

Agradeço as informações. Me ajudou sim, me fez decidir continuar tudo atraves de MK mesmo, já q acho muito falho o fato de ter q reiniciar os demais clientes pq estou cadastrando mac novo na rede. imagina se eu tivesse um volume de 20 instalaçoes diarias ou mais, a rede seria derrubada todas estas vezes, ridiculo isso. rs... no mikrotik em todas as versoes q usei se na hora de cadastrar o mac vc nao fazer nenhum "comment" nunca derruba ninguem, mas se fizer é tiro no pé, derruba mesmo.
quanto aos clientes se enxeergarem aki nunca aconteceu, uso mascara /32 ele so enxerga ele mesmo e o gateway. mas obrigado mesmo pelas dicas.
so mais uma duvida q me surgio agora, alguem ja esta usando com sucesso uma Basestation ligado em cartoes mini pci, sei q nao da pra usar airmax, mas o q me interessa nesse ponto é fazer MIMO usando na torre Basestation ligados em duas minipci em caixa e rbs separadas pra evitar interferencias e nos clientes usar as antenas da linha M de dupla polarização tbm fazendo assim o MIMO e com isso aumentando a largura da banda. desculpa se falei alguma beiteira ai, é so uma ideia.

----------


## innoscent

Tinha como mostra a configuração do Manual com detalhes sobre AirOS com RocketM modo cliente.Pois tenho um enlace de 6 km e sou iniciante no ramo de provedor.

att

----------


## Nks

cara o manual esta ai a cima, no site da ubnt sempre esta mais atualizado.

----------


## Poemander

Acompanhando.

----------


## infosoft11

Eu acredito que o AirOs ainda é um sistema amador em comparação ao Roteros, comprei uma rocket M2, fiz um péssimo negócio o Airos 5.3 é muito fraco só o fato do sistema reiniciar ao cadastrar um cliente derrubando dowloads de outros é o cúmulo ridiculo. Acredito que o Airos só presta para ser usado em PTP.

----------


## Nks

com certeza esse lance do cadastro de MAC eh um grande problema msm ele ter que reiniciar a rocket para poder cadastrar o MAC.
porem foi a unica coisa que encontrei de ruim, tirando o virus worm!! que ja foi solucionado em firmwares recentes! de resto nao tenho a reclamar!

a grande bola da vez nos produtos da ubiquiti é o seu hardware msm e seu troughput e outra muito boa qualidade e durabilidade das antenas e rockets, trabalho com ela a 1 ano +- to com mais de 200 airgrids e perdi apenas 10 airgrid nem chega a isso! Ainda troquei todas msm comprando na flytec.

em relacao aos MAC com certeza mais para frente saira um firmware melhorado!! acredito eu!

Eu continuo usando o routeros aqui, se vc casar os dois como fiz, acho uma excelente vantagem!

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> Bom agora a opção *ADVANCED*:
> 
> Anexo 18802
> Aqui em Advanced eu retrato com mais detalhes as opções *RTS Threshold* e *Fragmentation Threshold* e o *Multcast Data*, logo abaixo.
> *Bom em AirMax Settings:*
> 
> Anexo 18803
> *AirMax:* AirMax Ubiquiti é proprietária de votação da tecnologia TDMA (Aplicável somente para o AP ou WDS Modo AP). Se AirMax é ativado, o dispositivo só aceita estações AirMax. (Disable AirMax para compatibilidade com o legado 802.11abg dispositivos). AirMax também apresenta algumas configurações avançadas autodetecção QOS.
> *Obs.:* _Este guia, foi realizado no modo Access Point, por isso não falarei sobre No ACK Mode fot PtP, pois é uma utilização mais exclusiva a PtP._
> ...


Amigo, parabéns pela iniciativa! Mesmo o tópico sendo antigo já ajudou tirando algumas duvidas.
Gostaria de perguntar sobre o Client Isolation: é interessante ativar a opção no rocket AP ? E também é necessário ativar nos rádios usados p/ ptp ?

Abraço.

----------


## Nks

@*FabianoMartins2*

Client Isolation, eh apenas para modo AP, ele evita que o cliente faca uma rede (compartilhe arquivos) entre ele e outro cliente conectado no mesmo AP, sem passar pelo roteador.
Importantíssimo estar ativo!

Para ponto a ponto nao, pois vc soh tera 1 unico ponto, nao vai ter o risco de compartilhar rede com ninguem!

[]´s

----------


## FabianoMartins2

@*Nks* obrigado por responder. Como o tópico já tem um bom tempo eu achei que nem teria mais respostas kkkk.

Falando no tempo, o RTS nas versões mais novas do airOS, aparece somente uma opção que é a RTS, o CTS não tem, e por padrão vem c/ valor de 2346 porém desativado.
Você tem usado essa opção habilitada, teve alguma mudança considerável ?

E com relação a Multicast Data, Multicast Enhancement, ouve mudanças também ?

Abraço.

----------


## Nks

@*FabianoMartins2* Com as versoes novas mudou muita coisa no algoritimo em relacao a esse topico, esse topico era das versoes 5 do AirOS, fiz ele quando comecei a usar ubiquiti.

Multicast eh mais recomendado para rede CFTV, mais assim em relacao ao RTS recomendo vc deixar tudo automatico ou deixa default, ativa somente o isolation que eh interessante para todos os AP, independente do fabricante!

Minhas recomendações, boas praticas!!

- Trabalhe com o AirMax ativo, para usufruir do TDMA muito importante para AP.
- Deixe todos seus clientes com sinal bom!! 
- Utilize o AirControl2 para monitorar o sinal de seus clientes e setoriais, assim vc tera uma infra estrutura muito boa!
- Se for ambiente ruidoso e sua setorial for de 90 ou 120 graus, trabalhe com velocidades de 1 a 5Mb e deixe a largura de banda em 10Mhz
dica: se for trabalhar com largura de banda alta, 20 ou 40 mhz, use setorial de menor grau de abertura!

[]´s

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> @*FabianoMartins2* Com as versoes novas mudou muita coisa no algoritimo em relacao a esse topico, esse topico era das versoes 5 do AirOS, fiz ele quando comecei a usar ubiquiti.
> 
> Multicast eh mais recomendado para rede CFTV, mais assim em relacao ao RTS recomendo vc deixar tudo automatico ou deixa default, ativa somente o isolation que eh interessante para todos os AP, independente do fabricante!
> 
> Minhas recomendações, boas praticas!!
> 
> - Trabalhe com o AirMax ativo, para usufruir do TDMA muito importante para AP.
> - Deixe todos seus clientes com sinal bom!! 
> - Utilize o AirControl2 para monitorar o sinal de seus clientes e setoriais, assim vc tera uma infra estrutura muito boa!
> ...


Boa noite, agradeço pelas dicas!
Aqui sempre usei TDMA (AirMax ativo nos Ubnt, e NV2 nos Mikrotik). AirControl não consegui implantar, na época eu tentei adaptar um tutorial da net mas não funcionou.

Fiquei curioso sobre usar 10Mhz. c/ Mikrotik eu tenho uma boa experiência e posso diz c/ 100% de certeza que funciona muito bem. Uso 10Mhz em todos os meus ptp Mikrotik c/ exceção do ptp principal que está operando em 20/40Mhz.

Consigo facil facil 30M usando 10Mhz, isso é fato e acho que dá p/ tirar até mais banda!

Você usa ou já usou setorial em 10Mhz ? Consegue quanto de banda e o numero de clientes ?

Aqui uso 5G17+rocket, setorial titanium+rocket e algcom standard+rocket. Tem funcionado bem mas tenho um serio problema c/ interferências.

Abraço.

----------


## FabianoMartins2

@*Nks* verificando aqui c/ mais calma, na verdade não ocorre somente a queda do pppoe dos clientes, mas também acontece a desconexão do AP. Veja no print!
Selecionei alguns clientes apenas (p/ ficar mais fácil de entender, tenho 40 simultâneos nesse setor). Veja que a maioria está c/ tempo de conexão no AP à + ou - 3min, já os últimos estão c/ + ou - 44min.

Acessei todos do print e todos estão c/ uptime bem maior, tipo 1 dia, 3 dias e até mais. Porém no AP estão conectados a bem pouco tempo conforme a imagem.

----------


## Nks

@*FabianoMartins2*

Bom em relacao a largura de banda, 10mhz, eu uso no Access Point, em moto PMtP para atender cliente final!

Em ponto a ponto, eu nao recomendo 10mhz, recomendo usar 20mhz no minimo talvez ate 40mhz, pois em um ponto a ponto o trafego eh maior, e por isso necessita de uma largura de banda maior!!

Aqui no AP em 10mhz, usando ubiquiti 1x1, ou seja AirGrid apenas, tenho uma media de 40 a 50 simultaneos e consigo um troughput geral do AP com media de 17Mb a 20Mb com ping bom, logico todos os clientes com sinal bom, o pior eh -70dbm e eh um ou outro com esse sinal!

Tenho outro AP que soh uso 2x2, nano loco e nano station, todos M5, nessa setorial eu uso 20mhz, e consigo troughput geral de 25Mb a 35Mb.

Ponto a ponto eu costumo fazer em 40mhz para passar 100MB de banda, soh quando eh muito distante, acima de 15km ai nao uso 40mhz!

Ja vi problemas de quedas como esse seu e era canal, da uma analisada no spectro a ubiquiti tem um otimo analisador o AirView que na linha AC ele eh dedicado, vc roda ele sem para o trafego!!! 
Eh uma dica, fica dificil falar o que eh apenas com essas informacoes!

[]´s

----------


## FabianoMartins2

@*Nks*

Bom dia. Então aqui também tenho um setor 1x1 (só airgrids). Nesse setor uso setorial+rocket porém deixo a modulação do rocket em MCS7, e nos clientes deixo todos c/ MCS2, tudo sinal de -67 pra melhor.

Agora sobre usar 10Mhz em PTMP eu nunca usei! Aqui todos meus PTMP são em 20Mhz, juntamente c/ meus PTP também em 20Mhz.

Qual setorial você usa no AP em 10Mhz ?

Sempre uso o AirView p/ analisar o espectro porém tem uns espertinhos aqui (concorrentes) que, quando eu altero um canal passa um pouco já aparece alguém no mesmo canal, ai de novo tenho que analisar e alterar, e assim vai, parece que o cara acha que só porque eu estou usando determinado canal ele pode usar também que deve ser bom.

Nesse caso das quedas, canal eu já havia testado vários e continuava caindo. Aí ontem eu resolvi mexer na modulação pois pesquisando na net achei um tópico em inglês onde o cara fala que usar modulação baixa em uma célula mista (SISO e MIMO misturado), pode ocasionar quedas pois o AP fica sobrecarregado e derruba os mais baixos p/ poder trafegar, + ou - isso que traduzi.

Valeu pela força, abraço.

----------

